# Flies for Chubs



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

What are good flies for chubs? I've been using dry flies the last couple days and haven't caught any. I sneak up to the pools cast right in and nothing bites as the fly floats across the top of the pool.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Tie up a very small san juan worm or try a small scud to get down a little deeper. The water is still pretty darn cold.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I have zero tying materials or tools. Ill buy some or something.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

try adding a tiny split shot just above your dry flies, anything that looks buggy a chub will eat.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

for the winter try small nymphs, pheasant tail, prince, zebra midge all should work. In the summer they'll take small dries as well.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I caught a bunch on dries this summer so I thought they would work for winter.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> What are good flies for chubs? I've been using dry flies the last couple days and haven't caught any. I sneak up to the pools cast right in and nothing bites as the fly floats across the top of the pool.


Fish deeper. If the water is clear enough for the fish to see,
use the smallest nymph you can tie to your leader. Dead drift it with small Styrofoam strike indicator like the "palsa strike indicator".


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Take a size 12 or 14 hook and bind a piece of yarn about 1/4" long to the hook using dental floss or some strong sewing thread. Make the yarn fuzzy be brushing it with a tooth brush. Use a small amount of fingernail polish near the eye of the hook to seal the floss or thread. Use a very small split shot abour 8 to 10 inches up the leader and let it drift thru the deeper holes. 
You may not need the split shot once the yarn gets soaked. Black, brown, white, orange and green are good colors.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> Take a size 12 or 14 hook and bind a piece of yarn about 1/4" long to the hook using dental floss or some strong sewing thread. Make the yarn fuzzy be brushing it with a tooth brush. Use a small amount of fingernail polish near the eye of the hook to seal the floss or thread. Use a very small split shot abour 8 to 10 inches up the leader and let it drift thru the deeper holes.
> You may not need the split shot once the yarn gets soaked. Black, brown, white, orange and green are good colors.


My first fly ever was made with dental floss. A minnow imitation. Floss body, shredded floss tail. Caught a few bluegill on it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

